# Best funky tool bargains from Lee Valley?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Lee Valley for years has been a source of interesting tools. My 
thought is the company buyers and catalog copywriters 
work together, often selling a tool on the virtues of an 
"out of the box" use.

Excluding Lee Valley's headliner tool like all the fine Veritas planes
and chisels from the survey, do you have any favorites from 
current or past Lee Valley catalogs?

I thought the folding dozuki was pretty neat. I bought one and
it works well.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Never tried any, but they have some eye catchers. Hopefully there will be some suggestions, so I can add to my gotta have it list.

Although they are planes…some of the mini ones tempt me.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

For the money, their aluminum straight edges are a great deal…

Similar straight edges machined from steel (especially the long ones) from metal working outfits like, ENCO, run 2 to 3 times as much.

We have one at work and are carefull to take very good care of it (store it hanging in a safe area and don't drop it) and it's a great tool


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I got this set more than a decade ago…. The honing guide leaves a lot to be desired (there's no straight edge to prevent the blade from shifting in the jig when applying force) but it's one of the few that can take large firmer chisels

The angle jig is the cat's meow and works pretty slick for setting up any honing guide for a precise angle.

Let me guess…. Loren is anticipating a gift card to Lee Valley for Father's Day???


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't have kids so I don't qualify. I'm just curious.
I've bought a lot of stuff from Lee Valley over the
years - when the US dollar was stronger some time
ago the catalog was even more seductive than it
is at present, if you can imagine.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought a sheet of the PSA backed high friction pad(Not sure of the actual name). I haven't used it yet as my shop isn't functional but I am going to make push pushblocks with it and it's also useful in jigs.

I get all my marking tools from them albeit an Empire Combo Square.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

i really like the apron with the slash pockets. gave one to a friend and he uses it for smoking stuff in his big green egg.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I have the "original" honing guide shown above and the Mark II and I love them both, but my favorites are the mini-shoulder plane and the mini-marking gauge. I bought them when they were introduced because I thought they were interesting, but I find I use them a LOT. The marking gauge can be used on either end and that is very handy for tenons, and the mini-shoulder plane is perfect for 1/4" dados.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a 12" T-Incra Ruler and love it. It is extremely precise. I also really like the double marking gauge.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The 4" double square is a very fine tool.

I also appreciate the straight edge.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I just HAD To Have this! They use to use it a Long Time ago for Nailing Down Tops on Tables and Dressers. It's a small Convex Plane. Slide up a Sliver Of Wood. Put the nail in. Glue the Sliver back down. They even give you a Bottle of "Horse Hide Glue!










These work lik a Dream and save a LOT Of Work when you're Installing Mouldings. $21.50 is a Gift.










Also a Dozen other Doo Dads! ...LOL… It's Dangerous going to one of their Stores!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Rick,

That little nail hider is really slick. Saw your fishing thread…. where abouts in Michigan? My dad used to tell me stories about fishing for Walleye on Lake Erie, but he's in his 80's and I suspect it wasn't as polluted when he was a kid.

Loren,

I'm happy to see I'm not the only one who still uses "funky" as an adjective :^)


----------



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

Those contour planes are nice.


----------



## Kelby (Oct 19, 2011)

Their shoulder plane is a unique design, and I love it.

They recently started selling some square chisels, for use in making mortises for Greene & Greene sthyle ebony plugs. I like them a lot.


----------

